
America Is Abusing Algorithms While Celebrating Identity Politics Warfare - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/america-is-abusing-algorithms-while-celebrating-identity-politics-warfare-a621ed76c366
======
baud147258
It's funny how, for the Obama election, which used the same tricks and ads as
Trump, he's celebrated as 'modern', 'innovative'... and when it's Trump who's
doing it, it's a threat on democracy...

